# Suche Leute mit GData erfahrung: kann passwort nicht ändern



## RubenPlinius (29. Juli 2011)

hallo leute

ich nutze seit gestern gdata, ärgere mich aber nur grün und blau
bei der registrierung wurde ja ein zufallspasswort für meine virus updates generiert - das kann man auch nachher nicht mehr ändern - gut damit kann ich leben
ABER dieses passwort(das wirklich total einfach zu knacken wäre - extremst fahrlässig von einer sicherheitsfirma) ist gleichzeitig mein Account passwort UND ich kann dieses passwort auch dort nicht ändern
ich habe zuerst versucht unter "meine daten" in der account verwaltung mein passwort zu ändern - aber da tut sich rein gar nichts, es bleibt beim alten passwort
ich habe dann über "passwort vergessen" ein neues passwort eingegeben
dieses konnte ich gestern PARALLEL zum alten passwort zum einloggen nutzen (also benutzername + passwort 1 oder 2 hat mich eingeloggt) - heute gilt das "neue" passwort nicht mehr, sondern nach wie vor nur das alte

und der gdata support verhält sich plump und unhöflich und es ist nicht möglich von denen hilfe zu bekommen außer "es besteht für sie kein sicherheitsrisiko"

hat wer von euch erfahrung mit gdata? ist mein problem ein einzelfall, ist das "normal"? oder mache ich was falsch?


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Juli 2011)

Hmm ist schon merkwürdig. Wüsste jetzt aber nicht was du falsch gemacht haben könntest. Versuchs doch mal mit "Passwort vergessen"
So muss es dann zwingend geändert werden.

Edit:
Passwort ändern


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit GData. Ich schätze das Sicherheitsrisiko hier aber auch nicht als zu hoch ein.


----------

